# 2000 amp breaker question



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Why no pics.. you should know better.. :no::no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

If it was me dealing with this I would get the switch gear maker involved or if obsolete we have a panelboard shop we go to that can custom design and make parts.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

For most breakers that large, the connection method is an accessory no matter how you do it. The bus connection was an accessory, so it the lug connection. All you need to do is contact a QUALIFIED (lol) distributor of the brand of breaker involved and tell them you need a lug kit for the load side, including the size and number of cables per phase. 

But watch out for wire bending space, sometimes on a direct bus connection they didn't leave any because it was not necessary.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

See if a lug kit is available for the breaker, probably the same kit that is on the line side.
I would then look at what sections of buss may be removable. Make sure all of your buss bars stay very rigidly supported.
Obviously you will need to be able to bolt lugs back on the load side of the buss bars.

I have done many thing like this over the years, usually on older gear, and the manufacturer is almost always completely useless.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

new standalone main section


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Bbsound said:


> See if a lug kit is available for the breaker, probably the same kit that is on the line side.
> I would then look at what sections of buss may be removable. Make sure all of your buss bars stay very rigidly supported.
> Obviously you will need to be able to bolt lugs back on the load side of the buss bars.
> 
> I have done many thing like this over the years, usually on older gear, and the manufacturer is almost always completely useless.


Of course the breaker is the easy part.

Coming up with a good, safe, professional way to dangle the weight of 2000 amps of conductor on bussing that was not supported to do so is the tricky part.

We can all just bolt on some lugs but IMO at this size we should be more cautious.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks all. It is square d gear and not really that old, 15 years maybe. I piped this gen in last year and my first suggestion was to get ahold of sq d but that generator project fell to the back burner for reasons unknown to me. Now management is wondering why there's a million dollar generator sitting around not hooked up and they're trying to push it to the top of my list. Sounds like I'll be getting ahold of our square d rep tomorrow for that lug kit


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Of course the breaker is the easy part. Coming up with a good, safe, professional way to dangle the weight of 2000 amps of conductor on bussing that was not supported to do so is the tricky part. We can all just bolt on some lugs but IMO at this size we should be more cautious.


Good call. All of out newer gear has a standalone section of buss with lugs to receive power from ats so it's never been an issue.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

wildleg said:


> new standalone main section


I wanted to but this is a tight space and I just barely had room for the transfer switch and still comply with working clearance and egress


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Of course the breaker is the easy part.
> 
> Coming up with a good, safe, professional way to dangle the weight of 2000 amps of conductor on bussing that was not supported to do so is the tricky part.
> 
> We can all just bolt on some lugs but IMO at this size we should be more cautious.


AND the AHJ may want to see some listing agency approving this.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

brian john said:


> AND the AHJ may to see some listing agency approving this.


That's probably not gonna happen haha but I thought the exact same thing


----------

